# How strange..



## Pernickety (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello,

This is so strange, I've been feeling this way for a few years already, then today I've been surfing the internet and accidentally stumbled upon the word "depersonalization" so I researched on it and it magically matched all that I have been feeling but whenever I told this to anyone they thought I'm just being stupid. 
And you people all been hiding over here for so long and feeling the same way. Sheesh..


----------



## LiTtLeLiSa (Aug 5, 2007)

hello welcome to the site mate


----------



## Pernickety (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank youuu


----------



## szeret (Aug 7, 2007)

Its great you found us .
I just knew there was something wrong and looked at a long list of mental disorders, DP seemd to match a lot.


----------



## Pernickety (Aug 6, 2007)

Great you're here too,  it's quite a relief to find others going through the same type of stuff, isn't it.. I added you on msn, hope you dont mind.


----------

